# Sticky  The Music Thread



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This is where you can talk about music and post what you've made.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

These are some guitar recordings from over the years, two short riffs which I'd like to do more with someday and three improvs -

https://jiji-delivery.bandcamp.com/album/cogito-ergo-strum


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Yay. Cool riffs 'n' trippy improvs. Do you use any specific software for the effects? Or is it a pedalboard?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

zkv said:


> Yay. Cool riffs 'n' trippy improvs. Do you use any specific software for the effects? Or is it a pedalboard?


Thanks, it's actually just one multieffects pedal, which I just realized I've had for almost 10 years now :afr


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Just made a 5 min recording, where can I upload it without signing up?


----------

